# 70s Muscle



## Scribble (Mar 29, 2019)

This is a 1970s Stratostreak II, made in Europe for Montgomery Wards. Now that it's warm it up outside I figured I'd do some work. 

























After teardown and clean up this is how she looked. 



Decided I was going to use a Lester Meg in the back, but the yellows weren't the same. So I went with more of a rat rod feel. 





















She is crusty, but the bearings are smooth and she cleaned up pretty decent so far.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 29, 2019)

That’s looking sick!


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 29, 2019)

I like your style..nice job on the mag!


----------



## wheelbender6 (Apr 1, 2019)

That's a really unique fork.The whole bike is unique.


----------



## Scribble (Apr 13, 2019)

Well last but not least I got to recover this thing. Did my best at scrubbing it down, then shot it with rust inhibitor.


----------

